# Paint Interceptor



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

I have to install a temporary slop sink with paint interceptor for a film crew. I heard that an oil separator is ideal rather than a solids interceptor because you want to skim off the floating paint. Any suggestions?
Rockford spec'd a grease trap over the phone.


----------



## brezzz (Feb 7, 2012)

i am having the same problem . my customer has a screen printing co & the wash out sink & the 3" line keeps getting stopped up . full of ink & what a mess trying to clear it . i have called everywhere to see what type of interceptor to use & i am not getting anywhere . if you get the answer let me know.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm looking at a sand / Oil Separator for a biz now , they make stucco entrance signage, they wash a lot of latex paint and stucco

Any luck finding the right interceptor


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

newyorkcity said:


> I have to install a temporary slop sink with paint interceptor for a film crew. I heard that an oil separator is ideal rather than a solids interceptor because you want to skim off the floating paint. Any suggestions?
> Rockford spec'd a grease trap over the phone.


What did you use?


----------

